# Green Terror with Tiger Oscars



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

hey i have 3 ,2 inch tiger oscars, a 1-2inch clown pleco, a 1-2inch spotted rubberlip pleco and a 1-2inch raphael in a 30g tank. Now i know it is too small but i will be getting a new one within a month, bfore the fish start getting too big.

So i just recently bought a 2-3inch green terror. I wasn't sure it would be okay with tiger oscars but it was so cool i had to try.

I was just wondering if anyone has successfully kept a green terror with tiger oscars?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

green terrors are not compatatible with the oscars


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

yes they are, why would you say that?

GT's are compatible with oscars. They can be agressive, buut grow slowly and some are mellow. And just so you know, you will need at LEAST a 175 gallon tank for all those fish. And a 200 would be better. Unless you want a huge tank tha size, I would return two of the tiger oscars, and have the GT and oscar in a 100 gallon. But if your keeping those fish you will need a huge tank.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

i do plan on keeping the fish and buying a bigger tank within the month before they start growing too much. So far the fish seem to be okay together. The 3 oscars attacked the terror quite a bit at first and the terror didn't even seem to care. Now they just all leave each other alone. They actually all slept in the same corner last night almost touching each other. So for now it seems like it is going to work out just fine


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

gs accoriding to this site http://timstropicals.com/Compatibility/CompatibilitySearch.asp they are not compatible


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't pay much attention to that, PC. That compatibility information is full of bad advice.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh ok but that is what i have been following and it has helped me out and Humpy im very sorry for giving false info


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Its okay, but you can trust me when it comes to sa/ca cichlids 

And By bigger tank, I do hope you mean a 180...


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

by bigger tank i ment like at least 180 preferable 220-250g

Well so far all my fish are still alive. But the green terror has taken over the oscars territory and does a wierd barrel roll before he chases them away. It is pretty neat to watch. I've noticed tho when the oscars are eating the gt stays away from them and doesn't even try to eat. I haven't seen him eat once.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Good good, I tihnk your fish will be very happy


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> oh ok but that is what i have been following and it has helped me out and Humpy im very sorry for giving false info



PC not so much "false advice" as just something you read somewhere. As a rule an Adult GT and an adult oscar that are put into a tank together ... one wouldn't make it to see the next morning. But much like puppies and kittens, if you raise them together they tolerate each other. 

Now I know that there are some who might try and put an oscar that has been raised alone and an GT that was raised alone together but I'd highly reccomend against it unless you used that "egg crate" light diffuser stuff (white squares in a plastic sheet) to keep them apart for a while untill they get used to the other being around and even then all bets are off once you remove the divider.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

somthing to remember as well is that every fish is different. i have seen fish get along for years, then all the sudden snap and kill off the others. With big SA cichlids this can happen. I have a green terror and a texas cichlid that do fine together. the texas is 10 inches and the green terror is about 6 now. just watch them closely, if there is a problem divide or remove the problem fish


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Gts and oscars should do just fine as long as you follow the basic big cichlid rules. give them there own territories (pots, caves, wood, and rocks) and make sure there is enough room per territory. People cant get it to work because they think a 75 is big enough for two adults.

Also if you can get two females or a male and female that will help the situation.


----------

